# se méfier de



## virgibizz

Hola, nuevo problema de traduccion...
Existe un dicho, expresión, que es el equivalente de "il faut se méfier des comparaisons"?
probablemente no es "no se fie de las comparaciones"...
Muchas gracias!


----------



## totor

*Las comparaciones siempre son malas*, Virgibizz.


----------



## virgibizz

Muchissimas gracias por su ayuda Totor


----------



## totor

Me parece que estoy equivocado, Virgibizz. ¿Tú quieres una equivalencia para *se méfier des comparaisons* o para *se fier des comparaisons*?

Si es lo primero, es la que te di. Si es lo segundo, no conozco ninguna.


----------



## virgibizz

Si, necesitaba la equivalencia de "il faut se mefier des comparaisons", hice una falta escribiendo el titulo, lo siento...
Entonces "las comparaciones siempre son malas" es justo.
Gracias por su ayuda.

​


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Virgibizz*:

La traduction de "*il faut se mefier des comparaisons*" serait "*no hay que fiarse de las comparaciones*" ou, en d'autres mots, "*hay que desconfiar de las comparaciones*".

En Espagne il existe un dicton qui dit que les comparaisons sont odieuses: *las comparaciones son odiosas*. Mais il n'existe pas d'expression qui dise qu'il faut se méfier des comparaisons. Par contre, il existe une expression qui dit qu'il faut se méfier des impressions: *no hay que fiarse de las impresiones.*

salut


----------



## totor

Víctor Pérez said:


> Mais il n'existe pas d'expression qui dise qu'il faut se méfier des comparaisons.



Las locuciones (al igual que los sinónimos en la misma lengua) jamás son exactamente equivalentes, Víctor, siempre dicen algo más o algo menos.

Pero lo importante es el sentido de lo que dicen.

Si tú dices *todas las comparaciones son odiosas*, o *las comparaciones siempre son malas*, el sentido es exactamente el mismo de *il faut se méfier des comparaisons*.

Y también hay otra expresión que dice lo mismo, y que no es ésa: *comparaison n'est pas raison*, y que se traduce de la misma manera: *todas las comparaciones son odiosas*. Aunque no sea literal.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Totalmente de acuerdo contigo, *totor*, en que no se puede pretender equiparar al cien por cien expresiones de distintas lenguas o regiones. 

Por otro lado, en ningún momento quise desautorizar tu propuesta. ¡Faltaría más! Sólo quería que *Virgibizizzz* (¿no se podría llamar Víctor, como todo el mundo?) tuviese la traducción literal de su frase y que, además, conociera la versión española de la expresión *las comparaciones siempre son malas* que le presentaste.

También tengo que decir que, en un momento dado, temí que *Virgibiziz* hubiese tenido un lapsus y se confundiera con *il faut se méfier des impressions,* pero se ve que, al no reaccionar, no fue un lapsus.

saludos


----------



## virgibizz

Aun gracias a vosotros dos para vuestras respuestas que me han ayudado a mejorar mi conocimiento del castellano.
Hasta luego!


----------



## Piwicheri

Buenas noches,
Como traducerían "se méfier" por favor ? 
Contexto : "je me méfie des promesses d'un employeur"
Gracias !


----------



## XiaoRoel

Yo lo traduciría por _desconfiar_ o por_ no  fiarse de_.


----------



## swift

Devinez ! Ce mot se trouve dans le dictionnaire ! 

La preuve : se méfier > 
http://www.wordreference.com/fres/méfier (se)
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Piwicheri

Muchas gracias por la respuesta. Lo siento pero no me sale "méfier" cuando lo busco en la barra de búsqueda... Que raro...


----------



## swift

Es un error técnico que también ocurre con otros verbos exclusivamente pronominales. Se lo señalaré al administrador.

Feliz noche.


----------



## swift

*Noticias:

*Como mencionaba anoche, este error se produce al consultar las traducciones de aquellos verbos que en francés tienen únicamente conjugación pronominal: se méfier, s'évertuer, se morfondre, s'immiscer... Para encontrar la traducción adecuada, se debe añadir *(se)* o *(s')* tras el verbo correspondiente, así: méfier (se), évertuer (s'), morfondre (se), immiscer (s'). Por el momento, ésta es la solución hasta nuevo aviso. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## albertovidal

Hay un texto del pronóstico meteorológico de Quebec que reza: "Épisodes de froid extrême sur plusiers secteurs: *Méfiez-vous* des engelures"
¿Cómo se puede traducir "méfiez-vous des engelures"?. No me parece apropiado "*desconfíe* de los sabañones".
Gracias por vuestras respuestas


----------



## hual

Hola,

El verbo "se méfier" no signfica aquí desconfiar sino cuidarse, tener cuidado con. Por otra parte, por tratarse de un texto quebequense, _engelure_ no significa aquí sabañón sino lo que en Francia se conoce como _verglas_ e incluso _congère_, o sea placa de hielo que se forma en la superficie de un charco o de un montículo de nieve. Porque bueno, una cosa es caminar sobre la nieve y otra muy distinta sobre placas de hielo.


----------



## albertovidal

hual said:


> Hola,
> 
> El verbo "se méfier" no signfica aquí desconfiar sino cuidarse, tener cuidado con. Por otra parte, por tratarse de un texto quebequense, _engelure_ no significa aquí sabañón sino lo que en Francia se conoce como _verglas_ e incluso _congère_, o sea placa de hielo que se forma en la superficie de un charco o de un montículo de nieve. Porque bueno, una cosa es caminar sobre la nieve y otra muy distinta sobre placas de hielo.


Muchas gracias.
Ahora me queda muy claro


----------



## Paquita

hual said:


> _engelure_ no significa aquí sabañón .


Creo que sí: 



> *symptômes*
> Les engelures sont des lésions causées à la  peau et aux tissus sous-jacents par le froid. Elles peuvent toucher  notamment les doigts, les oreilles, le visage et les pieds.http://pilule.telequebec.tv/occurrence.aspx?id=376






> L'indice de refroidissement éolien aide la population canadienne à  prévenir les effets du froid, par exemple en s'habillant chaudement pour  éviter les engelures graveshttp://www.ec.gc.ca/meteo-weather/default.asp?lang=Fr&n=5FBF816A-1






> AVIS D'ENGELURE du lundi 5 janvier jusqu'à nouvel ordre. Habillez-vous chaudement
> https://fr-ca.actualites.yahoo.com/avis-dengelure-en-vigueur-à-ottawa-190731509.html


----------



## albertovidal

Entonces, ¿se trata de sabañones o de "verglas"?


----------



## albertovidal

Encontré lo siguiente en el diccionario reverso francés quebecois:



*"Et votre première pensée était l'engelure ?
**¿Y aun así tu primera idea fue congelamiento?**Ça ressemble en rien à une engelure.**- No se ve para nada como congelamiento.**Ça ne ressemble pas du tout à une engelure.**No se parece absolutamente nada a una congelación.**Je pensais plus à une engelure.**Estaba pensando algo más, como congelamiento.**- Non, c'est une engelure.**- No, no, creo que es quemadura de frío.**J'ai attrapé une engelure au gros orteil gauche.**Se me había congelado el dedo gordo del pie izquierdo."
*

No se menciona sabañones en ninguna de las frases (?)


----------



## hual

No cabe duda de que se trata de congelamiento, lo que aún no sabemos es de qué.


----------



## albertovidal

En mi opinión, si se trata del clima, sería más proclive a inclinarme por "verglas". Pero es tan solo mi opinión.
Tal vez, algunos de los foreros canadienses nos puedan aclarar este tema.


----------



## Maikel

Les *engelures*: Sí, son *sabañones* en manos y pies, y a veces en la punta de la nariz y en los lóbulos de las orejas. Es muy doloroso. Son síntomas de congelación que pueden degenerar en gangrena. Vivo en Québec y lo he padecido.


----------



## albertovidal

Maikel said:


> Les *engelures*: Sí, son *sabañones* en manos y pies, y a veces en la punta de la nariz y en los lóbulos de las orejas. Es muy doloroso. Son síntomas de congelación que pueden degenerar en gangrena. Vivo en Québec y lo he padecido.


_*Sé que "les engelures" son los "sabañones". Lo que me resultra extraño es lo que dice el informe meteorológico:" Méfiez-vous des engelures". Cuídense de los sabañones??????
*_


----------



## Maikel

Se méfier: El anuncio de Québec _Méfiez-vous des engelures _se puede traducir por ¡*Ojo con los sabañones! Tenga cuidado con, Preste atención a,  Peligro: Riesgo de sufrir sabañones
*En las carreteras ponen el anuncio: C’est l’hiver, méfiez-vous… aussi de vous.
*
Synonymes de se méfier
**[url]http://www.synonymo.fr/syno/se+m%C3%A9fier*[/URL]


----------



## albertovidal

Maikel said:


> Se méfier: El anuncio de Québec _Méfiez-vous des engelures _se puede traducir por ¡*Ojo con los sabañones! Tenga cuidado con, Preste atención a,  Peligro: Riesgo de sufrir sabañones
> *En las carreteras ponen el anuncio: C’est l’hiver, méfiez-vous… aussi de vous.
> *
> Synonymes de se méfier
> *http://www.synonymo.fr/syno/se+méfier*http://www.synonymo.fr/syno/se+méfier*



_*Ok. Le pregunté a uno de mis hijos que vive en Candiac (Montréal, Québéc) y en cuanto me responda, confirmo o no lo que me decís.
Gracias y Saludos*_


----------

